# Fly Bikes McGyver



## Waldteufel (11. August 2003)

Fährt einer von Euch einen Estampida Rahmen von Fly Bikes? Wenn ja - Wie ist Eure Meinung? Empfehlenswert?

Suche ein wirklich leichtes Street Bike aber das ist gar nicht so einfach....


----------



## kater (11. August 2003)

Ja, ich fahre den Estampida:

o stabil
o leicht
o massiv
o schön verarbeitet
o gute Geometrie
o preiswert

-> Kaufen.

Aber ich dachte, du seist am McGuyver interessiert? Btw: In den nächsten Wochen erscheint ein neuer Rahmen: The Fly.

Ausserdem ist für reine Streetfahrer der Diablo noch ein Zacken besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldteufel (11. August 2003)

Ich suche ein sehr leichtes Street Bike (Nur zum Stadt heizen). Daher dachte ich daß die McGyver Komplett Version ein guter Deal wäre. Allerdings kenne ich die Ausstattung nicht.....


----------



## interlock (11. August 2003)

hab mir jetzt bei parano nen 2002er wtp thrillseeker organisiert.
2,8 kg und preiswert! 
haltbar sollte der auch sein.


----------



## Moshcore (11. August 2003)

also ich höre desöfteren das der estampida nich so doll ist und bei einigen leuten gerissen oder sogar gebrochen ist. also vorsicht ist geboten und so doll is flybikes nu auch nicht.


----------



## kater (11. August 2003)

Schwachsinn. Wieder mal auf Hetzjagd wie damals gegen DMR? Immer wenn du was gegen ein Produkt auszusetzen hast, hast du nur davon gehört...

Es brechen oder biegen _täglich_ bei irgend welchen Leuten irgend welche Teile.


----------



## Moshcore (11. August 2003)

nein das nicht hab selber ein fly bikes kettenblatt in meinen npj aber ich kann so richtig nichts anfangen mit den bikes sorry achso und das mit den flybikes rissen und brüchen is aus nen bmx forum und wieso hetzte gegen dmr. Dmr is nu mal absoluter müll aus meiner sicht die dinger sehen aus wie zu grosse bmx 2000 räder von kaufhof damals 1980 so in den dreh zu dünn zu leicht und schlechte verarbeitung aber jedem das seine mir nur das eine


----------



## kater (12. August 2003)

Wie gesagt, deine "Argumente" beschränken sich auf Dinge, die du gehört oder gelesen hast. Und nur weil dir die Flybikes Frames nicht passen heisst das noch lange nicht, dass sie schlecht sind. Ich bin mit dem Rahmen mehr als zufrieden und habe noch keine Mängel feststellen können.

Und wie gesagt: Jeden Tag brechen und reissen irgendwo Rahmen. Einen unzerstörbaren Rahmen gibt es nicht.


----------



## lagy (12. August 2003)

kater 
Kindergarten????


----------



## kater (12. August 2003)

Nein, anders als Grafix habe ich handfeste Argumente.

Btw: Was sind das für Sterne bei meinem Posting?!


----------



## Moshcore (12. August 2003)

sag mal kater sonst geht es dir wohl noch ganz gut oder was erst heulst du rum bei npj das ich so böse bin zu die und jetzt son spruch hier im forum das is wohl der hammer. Eins sag ich dir wenn du mit deinen 1,76 m und 65 kg vor mir stehen würdest hättest du das nicht gesagt echt digga überleg bitte mal was du da gesagt hast halt bitte den npj da raus o.k. Nur weil ich ner anderen meinung bin über flybikes und in anderen foren flybikes auch nicht so beliebt ist musst du hier dein standpunkt so vertreten. Echt erbärmlich aber o.k. wenn du meinst. Du bist echt der einzige von dem ich noch nie ein ordentliches Argument gehört habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (12. August 2003)

sag ma kater wo is dein mtb eigentlich geblieben hattest du nicht mal eins


----------



## Mat (12. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *...Du bist echt der einzige von dem ich noch nie ein ordentliches Argument gehört habe. *



Sorry, aber: blind oder blöd? 

ich glaub wenn hier jemand noch halbwegs den ball flach hält (sowohl in diesem thread als auch im gesamten forum) dann ja wohl der kater!

noch nie flybikes gefahrene Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## kater (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *sag ma kater wo is dein mtb eigentlich geblieben hattest du nicht mal eins *



Beide schon längst verkauft.


----------



## Moshcore (13. August 2003)

beide was hattest denn für bikes dmr glaub ich und was noch


----------



## kater (13. August 2003)

Ellsworth Dare


----------



## Moshcore (14. August 2003)

kenn ich nicht hmmmmm was is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ELMOOOO (14. August 2003)

Hey!

Das is das Ellsworth Dare.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schickes teil, aber sooo teuer.

mfg

carlos


----------



## action.men (14. August 2003)

Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen  
Aber genauso wie bei vielen anderen zahlst du nicht nur für die Firma sondern auch für die Quali ... aber teuer sind sie alle.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (18. August 2003)

ich kenn auch wen der fährt den estampida und da darf ich auch manchmal damit fahren ich find den rahmen absolut geil. und er schont das ding auch nicht gerade aba sobald er mal kaputt geht werd ich es hier berichten *g*


----------

